

Michotte demonstration - angersock
http://cogweb.ucla.edu/Discourse/Narrative/michotte-demo.swf

======
incision
*>"We infer causality from these changes. Often our inferences are wrong."

Which inferences are often wrong? The demonstrated inferences are quite
understandable and I'd wager their real life analogs of colliding objects,
predators and prey, parents and children are more often right than wrong.

